# تفضلوا هذة السى دى التى عليها برنامج جداول قياس النفط الخام ومشتقاته



## salem001 (9 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اقدم لكم اليوم سى دى (cd ) عليها برنامج يخص من يعمل فى مجال قياسات النفط الخام . عبارة عن جداول القياسات الكترونية (petroleum Measurement Tables ) ولكن للاسف البرنامج يعمل فقط لمدة 30 يوم . وارجوا ان نجد حل لهذة المشكلة . ولكن يمكن عند انتهاء المدة خذف البرنامج واعادة تركيبه من جديد للاستفاده منه حتى وان كانت هذة الطريقة مملة . 







http://www.sendspace.com/file/ud7rvt

وبالتوفيق للجميع.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم/ salem001


----------



## م.عبير (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 

شكراً لك ..جاري التحميل


----------



## المطوري (9 فبراير 2007)

جاري التحمل شكرا


----------



## m.abd (9 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## salem001 (10 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الكرام/
م.عبير
المطورى
m.abd
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم ومشكورين على المرور وعلى الردود الطيبة ، واتمنى لكم الاستفادة والتوفيق.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم/salem001


----------



## tifasams (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الملف اتحذف و يا ريت لو فى الجداول دى اكسيل*​


----------



## tarkan__007 (4 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء المساعدة أنا في امس الحاجة لهذا cd 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------

